# Chick peeping day and night



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

So I have a chick I just bought who is a few days old and it just won't be quiet it's like high pitched peeping all day and all night is there anything I can do for it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it by itself? That would be one reason.

If not then something is wrong, either its too warm, too cold, hasn't figured out how to eat and drink and needs some direction.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

It's peeping because something isn't right. 

What pattern are the chicks in? The pattern will tell you if it's too cold or hot. If it's by it's self it's trying to look for other chicks. 

To train to eat or drink, you have to gently bring the chick's tip of beak to the device that is used and dip it in the food/water

Chickens are very social creatures and need friends


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Did the advice so far helped?


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Found chick pattern picture


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I lowered the heat lamp and it stopped but now it's just laying there and I can't get it to open it's eyes it can stand very weakly and it is breathing fine but it just has been laying there all evening is it dying? It still peeps though every once in a while it feels skinny though so I fed it paste what do I do?








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, its dying. Days have gone by, has it been by itself all of this time or are there others? It should be eating and drinking on its own after this much time.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah it was with others he passed about two last night poor guy he felt like he hadn't been able to get to the food


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah we had one last year that wouldn't be quiet and it stayed right in with the rest, however it passed on. I have noticed that the vocal ones are usually the ones that are dying. If they are quiet they seem to be healthier.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

[No message]


----------

